# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Θερμοστάτης ταρατσόκουτου

## KYROS

Μετά από δοκιμές διαφόρων κυκλωμάτων για τον έλεγχο στροφών ανεμιστήρων ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία σε ταρατσόκουτο, προέκυψε το παρακάτω απλό και οικονομικό κύκλωμα.

Το κύκλωμα αντέχει μέχρι και 2 ανεμιστήρες στα 12 v
Οι ανεμιστήρες όταν η θερμοκρασία είναι κάτω από 30ο δουλεύουν στις μισές στροφές περίπου, αφού δέχονται 7v
Όσο η θερμοκρασία ανεβαίνει αυξάνετε και η τροφοδοσία τους σταδιακά μέχρι τα 11v που αντιστοιχεί με θερμοκρασία 50ο και Πάνω.

----------


## MAuVE

Trasistor γερμανίου.

Υπάρχουν ακόμη ;

Θυμάμαι την πρώτη γενιά ευρωπαικών τρανζιστορς (γερμανίου βέβαια) OC70, OC71, OC72 κλπ.

Το OC70 ήταν μέσα σε γυάλινη κάψουλα βαμμένη μαύρη.

Δείτε φωτογραφία εδώ :

http://www.ck722museum.com/history/Tran ... _Page4.htm

Αν του αφαιρούσες την μπογιά ώστε να μπαίνει το φως, λειτουργούσε και σαν φωτοδίοδος.

Κύρο, σε παραδέχομαι είσαι μάστορας.

Τον λόγο τον βάζω σαν quiz με ένα μικρό hint.

Quiz : Από που προκύπτει ότι ο Κύρος είναι μάστορας ;

Hint : Κοιτάξτε στην φωτογραφία.

----------


## KYROS

::  Ναι φίλε μου τα μεταλλικά transistor γερμανίου κάνουν και για thermistor
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα μερικά στο εργαστήριο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι τα μεταλλικά ακόμα κυκλοφορούν.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Quiz : Από που προκύπτει ότι ο Κύρος είναι μάστορας ;
> 
> Hint : Κοιτάξτε στην φωτογραφία.


Επειδή έχει φτιάξει ψυκτρούλα (με φτερά) και για το transistor;

----------


## MAuVE

> Επειδή έχει φτιάξει ψυκτρούλα (με φτερά) και για το transistor;


Εμ και βέβαια. 

Μπράβο Ernest0x που το παρατήρησες.

Γιατί η ψύκτρα στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δουλεύει ανάποδα απ' ότι συνήθως.

Δεν μεταφέρει θερμότητα από το τρανζίστορ στο περιβάλλον μιάς και το τρανζίστορ έχει μηδαμινή έως μηδενική heat dissipation.

Μεταφέρει θερμότητα από το περιβάλλον στο τρανζίστορ, που στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα παίζει το ρόλο αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας, ώστε να μειώνεται η αδράνεια του βρόχου ελέγχου.

Έτοιματζίδικη είναι η ψύκτρα, δεν την έφτιαξε ο Κύρος.

Το ότι την έβαλε τον καθιστά μάστορα.

----------


## Mixos

Ωραία κατασκευή, γρήγορη και εύκολη...

Well done!

----------


## gfle

> Trasistor γερμανίου.
> 
> Υπάρχουν ακόμη ;


Ισως να υπαρχουν ακομα τα AC126/128.  ::

----------


## silicon

κυρο μια χαρα μου φαινεται και πρεπει να λειτουργει και σωστα!!να σε ρωτησω ρε συ βαγγελη, τι κυκλοφορει τωρα σε thermistor στο εμποριο και μπορω να αντικαταστησω με καλη αποδοση βεβαια αυτο που εβαλες εσυ στην κατασκευη;

----------


## sv1bds

Ωχ μας γύρισε πολλά χρόνια πίσω.
Τα γερμανίου άν αρχίσουν να ζεσταίνονται μετα αυξάνει 
συνεχώς το ρεύμα και καίγονταν.


Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## KYROS

Στέλιο μπορείς να βάλεις thermistor αλλά θα πρέπει να το προσαρμόσεις με διαιρέτες.
Δεν ξέρω τι κυκλοφορεί σε thermistors, θα το ψάξω….

Γιώργο είσαι σωστός στην διαπίστωση, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή αυτό ακριβός το ελάττωμα και την ευαισθησία των transistors γερμανίου εκμεταλλευόμαστε.

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται και δεν βρίσκουν στο εμπόριο, θα τα βρουν σε παλιά μικρά τρανζιστοράκια (ραδιοφωνάκια)

----------


## JB172

Αγαπητέ Kyros,

Εχω βρει όλα τα υλικά για το κύκλωμα και το έχω συναρμολογήσει.
Το μόνο που δεν βρήκα, είναι οι ψύκτρες για το AC127.
Εχω ψάξει στον Φανό και στον Κατουμά.
Μήπως γνωρίζεις κάποιο άλλο κατάστημα για να αγοράσω τις ψύκτρες?

----------


## noisyjohn

@ Kyros ότι και να πώ είναι λίγο  :: 




> Ωχ μας γύρισε πολλά χρόνια πίσω.
> Τα γερμανίου άν αρχίσουν να ζεσταίνονται μετα αυξάνει 
> συνεχώς το ρεύμα και καίγονταν.
> 
> Γιώργος SV1BDS


και στο ημιυπόγειο της Siemens .. ούτε θυμάμαι που ήταν (κοντά στο Σταθμό Λαρίσσης; )

----------


## KYROS

αλλιώς φτιάξε κάτι με φύλο χαλκού  ::

----------


## JB172

> αλλιώς φτιάξε κάτι με φύλο χαλκού


Από αλουμίνιο ή από ατσάλι κάνουν?

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Αν δεν έχεις χαλκό, επόμενη καλύτερη λύση το αλουμίνιο

----------


## ysam

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ακόμη αυτά τα μαγαζιά αλλά στα ακόλουθα θα έβρισκες σίγουρα ψύχρα για θήκη transistor τύπου TO-5 ή TO-39 η ΤΟ-92. Η γνωστή αλουμινένια που έβαζαν η βάζουν ακόμα στα διάφορα kits που κυκλοφορούν/σαν. 

Τα παλιά γνωστά Μαγαζιά 

Smart-Kit (Αγ κων/νου)
Pop-22 WATT Μοναστηράκι
C&A (Αγ. Κων/νου)

Συγχωράτε με.. 

 ::

----------


## trendy

Μιας και υπάρχει η ενότητα να κάνω μία σχετική ερώτηση.
Έχω δοκιμάσει να φτιάξω 2 φορές το παρακάτω κύκλωμα για να ελέγχει ανεμιστήρια delta 12cm που τραβάνε peak 0,9Α περίπου. Αλλά το κύκλωμα δε μου δουλεύει ή δουλεύει λίγο και μετά σταματάει να δουλεύει. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην αντέχει το ρεύμα που τραβάει ο ανεμιστήρας και να καίγεται;

Linear Controller

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Το lm-317 έχει μέγιστη θεωριτική αντοχή το 1amp. Αν το ρεύμα που τραβάς είναι κοντά σε αυτό, είναι λογικό να το καις.
Μπορείς για μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα, να οδογήσεις με το lm-317, ένα transistor ισχύος (πχ 2n-3055) και να μην έχεις προβλήματα μέχρι και τα 4amp, με χρήση ψύκτρα φυσικά.

----------


## ysam

Να ρωτήσω, το έχεις με η χωρίς? 

 ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Αν εννοείς χωρίς ψύκτρα για το 3055, θα σε μαλώσω.  ::  
ΠΑΝΤΑ με ψύκτρα.


Edit: Αν μιλάς για το 317, ίσως να είναι ο λόγος που σου καίγεται, γιατί το θεωριτικό 1amp που αναφέρω και πιο πάνω, είναι με καλή ψύξη. (όσο καλή μπορεί να έχει αυτή η ψυκτρούλα)

----------


## ysam

Το lm λέω βρε, γιατί αυτό και αν είναι εύκολο να το κάψεις χωρίς. θεωρητικά πάντα με μία καλή ψύξη όμως αντέχει τα 0.9 εύκολα.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Με πρόλαβες. Βάλε μία ψυκτρούλα και δοκίμασε πάλι. Δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα.
Ναι μεν θα ζεστένεται, αλλά δεν θα το κάψεις

----------


## JB172

Johnny
Ο Trendy λέει για το άλλο κύκλωμα που χρησιμοποιεί το L200C

----------


## john70

Αντί για LM-317 , βάλε LM-337 (5 Amp)

 ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Johnny
> Ο Trendy λέει για το άλλο κύκλωμα που χρησιμοποιεί το L200C


Άλλο κατάλαβα  ::  




> Αντί για LM-317 , βάλε LM-337 (5 Amp)
> 
> Wink



Νομίζω ότι κάνεις λάθος. Τώρα που το κοίταζα, δεν έχει διαφορά από το 317 στο ρεύμα. Αλλάζουν απλά τα ποδαράκια εισόδου εξόδου...

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
>  Αντί για LM-317 , βάλε LM-337 (5 Amp)
> 
> Wink
> 
> 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι κάνεις λάθος. Τώρα που το κοίταζα, δεν έχει διαφορά από το 317 στο ρεύμα. Αλλάζουν απλά τα ποδαράκια εισόδου εξόδου...


Σίγουρα θα σου πώ αύριο , αλλά 90% είναι για 5 Α

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Για του λόγου το αληθές...

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/lm317-lm337.htm

----------


## john70

> Για του λόγου το αληθές...
> 
> http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/lm317-lm337.htm


Άξιος ....


τελικά το Lm-338 είναι ! με έπιασες στον ύπνο !
http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM338.html

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Και να συμπληρώσω, ότι, το lm-317 μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με το lm-338 και να παρέχει 5amp.
Προσοχή όμως στο κύκλωμα, αν έχετε το lm-317T. ΔΕΝ είναι ίδια η είσοδο με την έξοδο. Μην βάλετε μπουρλότο  ::

----------


## trendy

> Μιας και υπάρχει η ενότητα να κάνω μία σχετική ερώτηση.
> Έχω δοκιμάσει να φτιάξω 2 φορές το παρακάτω κύκλωμα για να ελέγχει ανεμιστήρια delta 12cm που τραβάνε peak 0,9Α περίπου. Αλλά το κύκλωμα δε μου δουλεύει ή δουλεύει λίγο και μετά σταματάει να δουλεύει. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην αντέχει το ρεύμα που τραβάει ο ανεμιστήρας και να καίγεται;
> 
> Linear Controller


up!

----------


## Magnum

> Αγαπητέ Kyros,
> 
> Εχω βρει όλα τα υλικά για το κύκλωμα και το έχω συναρμολογήσει.
> Το μόνο που δεν βρήκα, είναι οι ψύκτρες για το AC127.
> Εχω ψάξει στον Φανό και στον Κατουμά.
> Μήπως γνωρίζεις κάποιο άλλο κατάστημα για να αγοράσω τις ψύκτρες?



Και εγώ έχω πάρει τα υλικά για να το φτιάξω το κύκλωμα αλλά δεν βρίσκω ψύκτρα, θα ψάξω στα μαγαζιά που λέει ο ysam αλλιώς θα δοκιμάσω με να φτιάξω με φύλλα χαλκου...

Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί (άσχετος με ηλεκτρονικά) ποια είναι η αντιστοιχεία στα ποδαριάκια του AC127 ? 

Σε ένα έχει μία μπλε κουκίδα που είναι ο collector (Είσοδος)? 
Το μεσαίο είναι η βάση που στο σχέδιο δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη πουθενά ?
Και το άλλο ακριανό είναι που συνδέεται στην αντίσταση των 4Κ ?

Το μέρος του κυκλώματος που είναι και το LM317 - AC127 είναι συνδεδεμένο στα +12V σύμφωνα και με την φωτογραφία με το Fan?

----------


## KYROS

1. Το μεσαίο είναι η βάση που στο σχέδιο δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη πουθενά
2. μπλε κουκίδα που είναι ο emitter (έξοδος )
3. Και το άλλο ακριανό είναι που συνδέεται στην αντίσταση των 4Κ
4. Το μέρος του κυκλώματος που είναι ενωμένο το LM317 - AC127- 47κ είναι συνδεδεμένο στα +12V 
5. ΤΟ LM317 T είναι για 1.5Α με ψήκτρα

έχω την εντύπωση ότι γίνετε κόλληση στο κέλυφος του AC127 (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει)
οπότε μπορεί να κοπή από χαλκό αστεροειδή ψήκτρα και να κολληθεί (αυτοσχεδιάστε)

----------


## JB172

> 3. Και το άλλο ακριανό είναι που συνδέεται στην αντίσταση των *4Κ*
> 4. Το μέρος του κυκλώματος που είναι ενωμένο το LM317 - AC127- *47κ* είναι συνδεδεμένο στα +12V


@Kyros
Η φωτογραφία με το διάγραμμα δεν φαίνεται καλά. Η αντίσταση είναι 4Κ ή 47Κ?

----------


## Magnum

> 2. μπλε κουκίδα που είναι ο emitter (έξοδος )



Εγώ που έριξα μια ματιά ψάχνοντας για να βρω την συνδεσμολογία :
http://www.buildyourownclone.com/fuzztransistor.html
http://www.vintage-radio.com/repair-res ... aults.html

http://electronics.wikia.com/wiki/Transistor




> In some transistors the terminals are arranged in a triangle fashion and there is a coloured dot near a terminals. This dot shows, collector terminal. The middle one is called base and rightmost is called emitter. It is^shown in fig (7) .The numbers of some that type transistors are AC127, AC128, AC187, AC188.


Είχα την εντύπωση ότι είναι ανάποδα ??

----------


## KYROS

Συνήθως πάντα μαρκάρουν τον εκπομπό ….
Το απόγευμα θα το τσεκάρω, μου έβαλες αμφιβολίες. 
 ::

----------


## lakis

Ποιός ο λόγος ύπαρξης αυτής της κατασκευής, σε τι εξυπηρετεί;

-Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ των απλών λύσεων που λειτουργούν στα σίγουρα.

-Έχω λοιπόν 3 καπάκια από το πλαστικό κουτί (κοστίζει 13,5 ευρά) το καθένα με διαφορετικής ισχύος ανεμιστήρες και σύμφωνα με την εποχή τ' αλλάζω.

Το χειμώνα έπαιζα μόνο με τον ανεμιστήρα της cpu (έχω pico τροφοδοσία 12VDC)

----------


## JB172

> Ποιός ο λόγος ύπαρξης αυτής της κατασκευής, σε τι εξυπηρετεί;
> 
> -Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ των απλών λύσεων που λειτουργούν στα σίγουρα.
> 
> -Έχω λοιπόν 3 καπάκια από το πλαστικό κουτί (κοστίζει 13,5 ευρά) το καθένα με διαφορετικής ισχύος ανεμιστήρες και σύμφωνα με την εποχή τ' αλλάζω.
> 
> Το χειμώνα έπαιζα μόνο με τον ανεμιστήρα της cpu (έχω pico τροφοδοσία 12VDC)


Η κατασκευή αυτή εξυπηρετεί για να αποφύγεις αυτό ακριβώς που γράφεις (εναλλαγή ανεμιστήρων). Δίνει μεταβλητή τάση στην έξοδο ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος. Ετσι σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες ο ανεμιστήρας "χαμηλώνει" στροφές και σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες "ανεβάζει" στροφές.

----------


## JB172

> Συνήθως πάντα μαρκάρουν τον εκπομπό ….
> Το απόγευμα θα το τσεκάρω, μου έβαλες αμφιβολίες.


Kyro δες και την αντίσταση αν είναι 4Κ ή 47K

----------


## lakis

Αλλαγή στροφών ανεμιστήρα πρακτικά σημαίνει μείωση ισχύος του ανεμιστήρα και κατά συνέπεια μικρότερη κατανάλωση, που όμως συνοδεύεται από μικρότερο συντελεστή απόδοσης, αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που οι βιομηχανικοί ανεμιστήρες έχουν μεταβλητή γωνία στα πτερύγια.
Τώρα αν θα επηρεάσει και κατά πόσο την στατική πίεση του ανεμιστήρα αυτό έχει να κάνει και με το είδος του ανεμιστήρα. 
Το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο απλό.

----------


## KYROS

10Κ ΚΑΙ 47Κ 

Με την αυτόματη μείωση των στροφών αισιοδοξούμε για λιγότερη κατανάλωση και λιγότερη φθορά των ανεμιστήρων

----------


## noisyjohn

Μόλις βρήκα στο χρονοντούλαπο AC187Κ με αλουμινένια ψύκτρα !!!
θα κάνει άραγε;  ::

----------


## JB172

> Μόλις βρήκα στο χρονοντούλαπο AC187Κ με αλουμινένια ψύκτρα !!!
> θα κάνει άραγε;


Αν δεν βρεις AC127, έχω 1 να σου δώσω.  ::  
Δεν βρίσκεις και καμμία ψύκτρα παραπάνω.  :: 
Αλλά θα πρέπει να κάνει για το AC127

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> Μόλις βρήκα στο χρονοντούλαπο AC187Κ με αλουμινένια ψύκτρα !!!
> θα κάνει άραγε; 
> 
> 
> Αν δεν βρεις AC127, έχω 1 να σου δώσω.  
> Δεν βρίσκεις και καμμία ψύκτρα παραπάνω. 
> Αλλά θα πρέπει να κάνει για το AC127


μέτρα διάμετρο AC127 και πές μου, λογικά πρέπει να είναι η ίδια  :: 
Αλλά και να την φτιάξεις είναι απλό:
καρέ αλουμινίου π.χ. 8Χ8 mm κόβεις μήκος 15 mm και το τρυπάς κατά μήκος ακριβώς όσο η διάμετρος του τρανζίστορ. Πάλι κατά μήκος κάνεις εγκοπή με σιδεροπρίονο και κόβεις μέχρι να φτάσεις τη τρύπα. Το φοράς καπέλο στο τρανζίστορ και στην κορυφή σφίγγεις το αλουμίνιο ελαφρά με πένσα ίσα-ίσα για να κλείσει λίγο η εγκοπή.

ψύκτρες ο Μήτσος  ::

----------


## KYROS

Τελικά παίρνει κόλληση το κέλυφος του transistor 
Οπότε βλέπετε στη Φώτο ιδιοκατασκευή ψήκτρα από φύλλο χαλκού κολλημένη πάνω σε ένα Α129 

Το Α129 δουλεύει διαφορετικά , μεταξύ της βάσεως και του συλλέκτη μεταβάλετε ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία η αντίσταση 100Ω-1,5ΚΩ
Στην πρωτότυπη κατασκευή έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το Α128 το οποίο έχει κανονικά ακίδα στον emitter , οπότε και ισχύει το αρχικό σχέδιο.

Οτιδήποτε άλλο transistor έχετε πριν το τοποθετήσετε μετρήστε με ένα πολύμετρο ποιος συνδυασμός ακροδεκτών σας δίνει μεταβολή αντίστασης ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία.

Εάν κάποιος έχει φτιάξει την κατασκευή επιτυχώς, ας μας ενημερώσει, για τα υλικα και τυχόν μετατροπές.

----------


## KYROS

Συσκεύασα τον θερμοστάτη σε κέλυφος από λυχνία πίνακος ράγας.
Προσωπικά έτσι με εξυπηρετούσε, παραθέτω Φώτο, ίσος ενδιαφέρει
και κάποιον άλλον.

----------


## panxan

Τι φτιάχνει το τυπάκι?
Anyway εμένα θα μου χρησιμεύσει για να μην ακούγονται τα ανεμηστήρια στο ασανσέρ (το hagerοκουτο βρίσκεται στο κλιμακοστάσιο του ασανσέρ  ::  )

----------


## JB172

> Τι φτιάχνει το τυπάκι?
> Anyway εμένα θα μου χρησιμεύσει για να μην ακούγονται τα ανεμηστήρια στο ασανσέρ (το hagerοκουτο βρίσκεται στο κλιμακοστάσιο του ασανσέρ  )


Παναγιώτη,
Εχω ένα έτοιμο αν το χρειάζεσαι.
Εχω και υλικά για 5 ακόμη.
Pm me για λεπτομέριες

----------


## panxan

Το 'χεις

----------


## martin

μπραβο κυρο πολι καλη δουλεια!!!

----------


## StukiTR

γεια σας παιδες,πηγα να κανω την κατασκευη,πηρα τα υλικα αλλα το ac 127 δεν υπαρχει..  ::  
ξερετε κανε θερμιστορ στα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα?


ευχαριστω!

----------


## geo_stef

για πεσ τι υλικα πηρεσ?/? διοτι στην εικονα δεν βγαζω τα γραμματα

----------


## gas

Η πιο απλη μορφη θερμοστατη για ταρατσοκουτο ειναι αυτο που μπορειτε να αγορασετε απο μαγαζι ηλ/κων πχ. Βενερης.
Ειναι πολυ μικρος σε μεγεθος μικροτερος απο μια ΑΑΑ μπαταρια και υπαρχει σε διαφορες θερμοκρασιες οπως 35, 45, 55,60.
Κοστιζει περιπου στα 4 ευρω και επισης υπαρχουν δυο τυποι ανοιχτης η κλειστής επαφης.

Εγω πηρα εναν στους 35 βαβμους κλειστης επαφης δηλαδη να κλεινει κυκλωμα οταν η θερμοκρασια φθασει τους 35.
Τον εχω συνδεσει σε σειρα με τα 12v και ελεγχω δυο fan 8cm.
Tον εχω τοποθετησει διπλα στο ψυγειο της cpu και με αυτο το τροπο καλύπτω και την περίπτωση βλαβης του fan της cpu 
Με τις παρουσες θερμοκρασιες τα fan λειτουργουν για λιγα μονο δευτερολεπτα και αυτο συμβαινει φυσικα τις ζεστες ωρες της ημερας μενοντας ανενεργα για πολυ μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα. 

Και μια φωτο απο το ταρατσοκουτο:[attachment=0:1zz3yv5k]P1000288.JPG[/attachment:1zz3yv5k]
διακρινονται τα δυο μαυρα καλωδια του θερμοστατη που χανονται πισω απο το ψυγειο της cpu.

----------


## igna

πως ακριβός το ζητάς  ::   ::  





> Η πιο απλη μορφη θερμοστατη για ταρατσοκουτο ειναι αυτο που μπορειτε να αγορασετε απο μαγαζι ηλ/κων πχ. Βενερης.
> Ειναι πολυ μικρος σε μεγεθος μικροτερος απο μια ΑΑΑ μπαταρια και υπαρχει σε διαφορες θερμοκρασιες οπως 35, 45, 55,60.
> Κοστιζει περιπου στα 4 ευρω και επισης υπαρχουν δυο τυποι ανοιχτης η κλειστής επαφης.
> 
> Εγω πηρα εναν στους 35 βαβμους κλειστης επαφης δηλαδη να κλεινει κυκλωμα οταν η θερμοκρασια φθασει τους 35.
> Τον εχω συνδεσει σε σειρα με τα 12v και ελεγχω δυο fan 8cm.
> Tον εχω τοποθετησει διπλα στο ψυγειο της cpu και με αυτο το τροπο καλύπτω και την περίπτωση βλαβης του fan της cpu 
> Με τις παρουσες θερμοκρασιες τα fan λειτουργουν για λιγα μονο δευτερολεπτα και αυτο συμβαινει φυσικα τις ζεστες ωρες της ημερας μενοντας ανενεργα για πολυ μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα. 
> 
> ...

----------


## KYROS

Προφανώς ο θερμοστάτης αυτός είναι διμεταλλικός
Είναι μια απλή λύση και αυτό, αλλά με μια αντίσταση παράλληλα
ώστε αντί να σταματά ο ανεμιστήρας να πέφτουν οι στροφές στο μισό.
Διότι είναι χειρότερα να ανοιγοκλείνει πολλές φορές ο ανεμιστήρας ,
από το να είναι συνεχώς ενεργός.
Μιλάμε πάντα για κιβώτια σε εξωτερικό χώρο.

----------


## gas

Οπως τον περιγραφω δηλ ενα θερμοστατη στους 35 βαθμους πχ. και εξηγησε του τι θελεις να κανει να κλεινει δηλ κυκλωμα στη επιθυμητή θερμοκρασια αυτο ειναι το σημαντικο.
Δεν ειναι παντως κατι το εξειδικευμένο.
Το μαγαζι που ανεφερα στο προηγουμενο post εχει σιγουρα παντως.

----------


## geo_stef

παιδια αναγκή πως τα συνδεω??? βημα-βημα παρακαλω!!!!!!!

----------


## geo_stef

τελικα δουλευει

----------


## EOS

> Τι φτιάχνει το τυπάκι?
> Anyway εμένα θα μου χρησιμεύσει για να μην ακούγονται τα ανεμηστήρια στο ασανσέρ (το hagerοκουτο βρίσκεται στο κλιμακοστάσιο του ασανσέρ  )


τελικά ρε παιδιά ποιά λύση προτείνετε? 
τα υλικά που δεν βρίσκατε, υπάρχουν?

΄θέλω να το φτιάξω και εγώ για το λόγο που αναφέρει ο panxan παραπάνω..

πάντως αν κάναμε ένα workshop για κατασκευές και κολλήσεις (για άσχετους σαν και μένα), το παραπάνω θέμα θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## KYROS

Λόγω εποχής επανέρχονται στην επικαιρότητα σχετικές κατασκευές.
Εκτός από τον εν λόγω θερμοστάτη με ρύθμιση στροφών,
σας υπενθυμίζω κάποιες παλαιότερες προτάσεις μου.

1. θερμοστάτης σε kit
http://www.smartkit.gr/click.php?thepid ... =23&lang=1

2. θερμοστάτης ρυθμίσεως στροφών με κλασικά υλικά εμπορείου (αδόκιμος)
http://www.heatsink-guide.com/content.p ... trol.shtml

3. θερμοστάτης on/off ανεμιστήρα για άσχετους.  ::  
και με την προσθήκη της R x
μπορούμε να έχουμε αντί για off / μείωση στροφών.

----------


## KYROS

Επίσης μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και αυτό 
http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?cata ... ct=1072021

----------


## ntrits

Αλλη μια επιλογή

Φτηνός θερμοστατης για 35C.

Υπάρχουν αντιστοιχοι για 40,45,50 κλπ

----------


## PIT

> 3. θερμοστάτης on/off ανεμιστήρα για άσχετους.  
> και με την προσθήκη της R x
> μπορούμε να έχουμε αντί για off / μείωση στροφών.


Η αντισταση R ποσο πρεπει να ειναι???

----------


## θανάσης

Ανάλογα με πόσο ρεύμα τραβά ο ανεμιστήρας, και ποια είναι η χαμηλότερη τάση που θέλουμε να γυρίζει υπολογίζουμε την αντίσταση (ανάλογα τον ανεμιστήρα)

----------


## KYROS

Σωστός ο Θανάσης  :: 

ntrits
Ενημέρωσε αν θες που τους βρήκες αυτούς τους θερμοστάτες
Εάν είναι νορμάλ ανοικτοί, η νορμάλ κλειστοί.
Και τι ρεύμα αντέχουν.

Πάντως επειδή δεν αντέχουν πολύ ρεύμα, και στην περίπτωση που
είναι νορμάλ κλειστοί, προτείνω το παρακάτω κύκλωμα.
Το οποίο δημιουργεί και δυο ταχύτητες (χαμηλή-υψηλή)

----------


## ntrits

> ntrits
> Ενημέρωσε αν θες που τους βρήκες αυτούς τους θερμοστάτες
> Εάν είναι νορμάλ ανοικτοί, η νορμάλ κλειστοί.
> Και τι ρεύμα αντέχουν.


Από τον φανό το πήρα, τα 12V του ανεμιστήρα τα αντεχει μια χαρά.
Το κύκλωμα κλείνει όταν φτάσει η θερμοκρασία στους 35 (ή ανάλογα 40, 45,κλπ) και παίρνει μπρός ο ανεμιστήρας.
(Δεν είναι μεταβλητοί ο κάθε ένας ειναι για συγκεκριμένη θερμοκρασία)
Αλλές λεπρομέρειες δεν ξέρω!
Γράφει πάνω "ΡΕΡΙ"

----------


## ntrits

Δες εδώ.
http://www.pepiusa.com/
http://www.pepiusa.com/modc.html

----------


## gas

Αντεχουν χωρις κανενα προβλημα αρκετα amp οπότε 0,5amp για δυο fan ειναι οκ.
Δεν χρειαζεται καμμια αντισταση ουτε υπαρχει λογος για δυο ταχυτητες.
Ειδικα τον χειμωνα τα fan θα ειναι σταματημενα πανω απο το 95% του 24ωρου και αυτο θα βοηθαει στο να εχει το κουτι μια θερμοκρασια μεγαλυτερη του περιβαλοντος εμποδιζοντας την αναπτυξη-εισαγωγη υγρασιας απο το περιβαλον.

----------

